# chipex review



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

*chipex review and 25% off*

hi chaps ,john from chipex http://www.chipex.co.uk/how-it-works-i-4.html sent me this to try ,

25% off with code code BMW10 until the end of august

The paint is made with a commercial system prior to the special chemicals being blended so you will achieve an exact match. If you look on your car you will find a sticker around the driver/passenger door shut like the attached image with a code next to 'PAINT'.

which mean's it includes the clear coat ,so no messing about,just level with the paint,and then polish.

The blending solution is used after you apply the paint and is to wipe away excess paint from the bodywork and does not affect the current paintwork in anyway.

The purpose of the kit is to remove the visual of stone chips but in a way that is safe to any person using the kit. If you make a mistake you can safely remove the paint you have applied, which is why you will not find any wet and dry rubbing paper!

here's what you get in the box





































there is enough paint to last for years ,the towel's and cloths are good quality ,

will post some how to use picture soon

dave.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anybody know of any discount codes for ChipEx?

Going to get some for the wifes car as some mums dropping the kids off have scratch/chipped her doors when parked up at her place if work


----------



## Ptar64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you for this, will be looking forward to the rest of this review .


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

this is a email from chipex


Hi Dave,

Many thanks for the intro!
Yes I will offer a Special Summer Discount (25%) of £38 + P&P = £42.98.
I really look forward to seeing your review!
Many many thanks for your help.
All the best,
Johnny

there you go 25% off. code BMW10


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

As it doesn't seem to be mentioned anywhere on the website, what is the shelf life of the product(s) - opened and unopened?

Steve O.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

SteveOC said:


> As it doesn't seem to be mentioned anywhere on the website, what is the shelf life of the product(s) - opened and unopened?
> 
> Steve O.


there nothing on the box about a use by date ,


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

ok then guys .

i spoke to the guys at chipex ,the paint is good for over 3 years ,.

just how long do you keep your car for ?

the reason you get so much paint is so they can guarantee the color match ,it's a more reliable method mixing a larger amount .

and you can buy the blending solution on it's own if you run out.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

davewhitt said:


> ok then guys .
> 
> i spoke to the guys at chipex ,the paint is good for over 3 years ,.
> 
> ...


Since you ask, 2 of my vehicles have been owned by me for over 10 years and the other 2 I plan to keep for at least another 5 years, so I would say anywhere from 5-10+ years.

The reason for the question was the lack of information on the website and your statement that there is enough product to last for for years, however I know that the Dr Colorchip product states about 1 year shelf life (or less) in the FAQ on their website, and the Langka (blob eliminator) states 2 years shelf life in the FAQ on their website, so it is useful to know how long the product remains usable. 
Both products would be ideal to keep in stock (just in case) for dealing with stone chips, but the shelf life just seems a little short.
If the Chipex system has a longer shelf life I am surprised that they don't use it as a selling point, but instead it isn't even mentioned.

Links to Dr Colorchips and Langka FAQs:

http://drcolorchip.com/faq-general-information.php

http://www.langka.com/faq.php?osCsid=c1517a3c99d74cf8abbdc138dff5522a

Since there are 3 components in the kit, can I assume that the other components (polish and blending solution) have no shelf life and will keep indefinitely as the figure given was only for the paint?

Steve O.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

i understand there going to amend there web site ,with regards to the shelf life
and that you can order the blending solution on it's own,
i was told that the 3 years is for the whole kit sorry for the confusion 
they also doing a dvd to help people use it .

will post photo's of me using it monday.


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

just me or does vauxhall seem to be missing


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

aledjones_lex said:


> just me or does vauxhall seem to be missing


Try looking under GM(Europe).

Steve O.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Any update on using this kit?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i recently got one of these kits to, my paint is pearlescent so i was also supplied with a bottle of the pearl as well as the basecoat,

very impressed with the kits quality and am in the process of using it now.
was also thinking of trying it on a scratch that is a little to deep to be polished


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

A few questions to people who have used it; 

Is it easy to use? How good is the colour match?

Mouthyman, do you have any pictures?


----------



## Zukabak (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a trial kit from Johnny over at the RX8 Owner's Club. I'm writing a review for that later on, I'll happily chuck one on here too..
You can definitely get some good results, I'm impressed..


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

I saw the results of use last weekend at the BMWCC festival and was impressed with what I saw on an Estoril Blue Z3M Coupe.

I think I'll probably be investing in a kit but will require two different paint colours for my cars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

What is the deal on the colours missing? After doing someone's car yesterday, they asked if anything could be done with the stonechips on their GTR, however they don't list Silver for the GTR on their site.


----------

